# Norco Händler in Niedersachsen



## tobone (7. November 2011)

Wo gibt es welche? Ich wohne bei Braunschweig. Bad Bikes hat keine zum testen.
Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Indian Summer (9. November 2011)

Sali Tobi

Habe deine Anfrage an Karsten weiter geleitet. Er sollte sich bei dir melden.

Gruess

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. November 2011)

http://www.bike-infection.de/

Direkt an der A2 Abfahrt Bad Nenndorf


----------



## tobone (10. November 2011)

Wie sieht es mit dem Norco Sight aus, das soll ja dieses Jahr noch auf den Markt kommen. Wo kann ich das testen?


----------



## norco (14. November 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Norco Sight aus, das soll ja dieses Jahr noch auf den Markt kommen. Wo kann ich das testen?



Siehe http://www.norco-bikes.de/ bzw. http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?page_id=13 .
Das Sight soll im Januar verfügbar sein. Testen kann man es daher momentan nur in Rosenheim und Schorndorf.


----------



## flowbike (29. November 2011)

Das von Freeride Mountain in Schorndorf bin ich gefahren, nettes Bike.
Kleinen Testbericht gibt's hier:

http://www.loiblabiker.de/2011/11/testride-norco-sight-2012/

Am kommenden We fahre ich dann das 2011er Range von Norco


----------

